
Ask HN[meta]: What is the server infrastructure behind HackerNews? - autotune
Having been on both reddit and HN for a while, I&#x27;ve  yet to see actually see any 404 errors on here or see it go into &quot;ReadOnly&quot; mode, so I&#x27;m curious about relative traffic stats, and even if not available, the general server infrastructure behind the site. Would be great to get an AMA similar to one of the many AMA&#x27;s by reddit&#x27;s sysadmin team if it hasn&#x27;t already been done.
======
0xmohit
You can find some information about the tech behind HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990630)

------
detaro
recent threads about the election caused performance issues and had to be
split, the discussion has background info in the replies to questions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12911042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12911042)

Apparently, HN runs of a single core of a single server.

